

[] are like Facebook - mschen
http://arelikefacebook.com/

======
AgentConundrum
This is way off topic, but I want to share since I just learned about this a
day or two ago. Skip over this comment if you don't care about HTML5 trivia.

I had no idea what this was supposed to be, and I thought maybe it just wasn't
loading more content, so I checked the source. While there, Firefox told me
there was an error with the HTML, and that the <section> element contained
elements that hadn't been properly closed.

This turned out to be because of the first <div> element in the section,
because it's trying to be a self-closing element when such a thing isn't
possible.

As it turns out, the slashes you see in such elements as <br /> are purely
decoration in HTML5. They're a holdover for people like me, who like the
structure that XHTML tried to bring to the language. <br> is the proper HTML5
element, and <br /> is just there for decoration/compatibility. The slash
doesn't mark the element as void - the element is void regardless of whether
or not you use the slash.

The impact of this is that trying to create a self-closing <div> in HTML5 by
including the slash in the start tag - i.e. <div /> \- only opens a <div>
without closing it. You need to include a closing tag right after the opening
tag to get the result you want - i.e. <div></div>.

~~~
taylorfausak
The HTML5 spec [1] covers this nicely: "[I]f the element is one of the void
elements, or if the element is a foreign element, then there may be a single
U+002F SOLIDUS character (/). This character has no effect on void elements,
but on foreign elements it marks the start tag as self-closing." Furthermore,
the space before the slash is only necessary for XHTML [2].

[1]: <http://dev.w3.org/html5/spec/single-page.html#start-tags> [2]:
<http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/#C_2>

~~~
AgentConundrum
That's not what foreign elements are. If you click the link to "foreign
elements" in your first link, you'll see that the spec[1] defines foreign
elements as " _Elements from the MathML namespace and the SVG namespace._ " In
other words, elements which are foreign to HTML.

The <div> element is a "normal element", and the spec doesn't seem to indicate
what to do with the slash/solidus on normal elements, only on void or foreign
ones.

I got my information for my previous comment from an answer on
StackOverflow[2], but the w3c's validator seems to back it up. The OP has been
changed to use the explicit close tag on that element, so you'll have to edit
the source to use the (non-)self-closing version to check it yourself, but it
kicked up errors for me.

Specifically, the error given read " _Self-closing syntax (/ >) used on a non-
void HTML element. Ignoring the slash and treating as a start tag._" This is
what I said in my previous comment, albeit much more succinctly.

As for your second comment, regarding the space before the slash, I don't
understand its relevance to my comment. I said nothing about the space in the
element; I only referred to the effect of the slash. Also, you're talking
about XHTML, and linking to its spec, in a discussion regarding HTML5. If I'm
missing your point, please clarify.

[1] <http://dev.w3.org/html5/spec/single-page.html#elements-0>

[2] <http://stackoverflow.com/a/3558200/1588>

[3] <http://validator.w3.org/#validate_by_input>

~~~
taylorfausak
I linked to the HTML spec because it explains that the slash only means
something for void or foreign elements. The <div> element is neither, so the
slash is either interpreted as an attribute or ignored. You are correct, both
in this comment and the previous one; I was agreeing with you and providing
sources.

My comment about the spaces was trivia on top of your trivia. I thought it was
relevant because all of your examples of self-closing tags had a space.

~~~
AgentConundrum
Ah, well in that case I certainly apologize. I inferred a tone from your
comment which you didn't intend to be there.

------
citricsquid
I'll take one for the team: I don't get it, what does this mean?

~~~
panic
I dunno, but this looks pretty: <http://waves.arelikefacebook.com/>

~~~
bry
Seems accurate: <http://rabid.bunnies.arelikefacebook.com/>

------
arbuge
Most common English words in the subdomain seem to work.

Even apparently non-plurals:

<http://shit.arelikefacebook.com/>

Some other good ones:

<http://weirdos.arelikefacebook.com/> <http://bangs.arelikefacebook.com/>
(cute) <http://freedom.arelikefacebook.com/>

~~~
maxk42
<http://scrotums.arelikefacebook.com/>

~~~
citricsquid
In a similar vein: <http://weiners.arelikefacebook.com>, probably one of the
best films of all time.

------
MatthewPhillips
Not HN worthy, come on voters.

------
stephengillie
Is it supposed to be a parody, or is that an actual photo?
<http://ycombinator.arelikefacebook.com/>

Echo chamber? <http://silicon.valley.arelikefacebook.com/>

Giraffe wtf? <http://airbnb.arelikefacebook.com/>

------
mhartl
I found the UI difficult to figure out (type a word over "CHAIRS" in the hard-
to-see box), but this is otherwise a clever hack.

<http://sausages.arelikefacebook.com/>

<http://toilets.arelikefacebook.com/>

<http://movies.arelikefacebook.com/>

<http://differential.equations.arelikefacebook.com/>

<http://bork.bork.bork.arelikefacebook.com/>

~~~
pault
<http://your.base.arelikefacebook.com/>

------
boredguy8
<http://monkeys.arelikefacebook.com/> less-than-stellar image retrieval

~~~
whalesalad
Luck of the draw! I picked elephants. <http://elephants.arelikefacebook.com/>

------
natex
<http://google.arelikefacebook.com/> Is that a cookie joke?

------
icefox
<http://privacy.arelikefacebook.com/>

------
atomical
<http://obese.arelikefacebook.com/>

------
cowholio4
Doesn't handle punycode :P

<http://ƒ.arelikefacebook.com/> <http://xn--3ha.arelikefacebook.com/>

------
TazeTSchnitzel
<http://social.networks.arelikefacebook.com/>

Well this one's actually true...

------
rgbrgb
Anybody know where they're pulling images from?

~~~
yefim323
Bing Images, I'd say (based on the few I've tried).

Edit: more evidence (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4657577>)

------
zackzackzack
Interesting: <http://stallman.arelikefacebook.com/>

------
zosegal
<http://ostriches.arelikefacebook.com/>

------
kcwebz
<http://moobs.arelikefacebook.com/>

------
thesmok
They should add a 'print this t-shirt' button there.

------
msg
before: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4657487>

------
Revex
fun stuff... It's quick little projects like this that make me smile.

------
philfreo
Arrays are like Facebook?

------
x5315
It's the wrong typeface.

